# 2x2 Mirror Cubes



## AlGoreRhythm (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey everybody, I'm thinking about making a few bump cube/mirror block 2x2s and selling them. Anybody interested in buying them? I would like to know so that I know how much supplies to order.

They would probably cost $15-20 ea.


----------



## Thuan Tran (Oct 23, 2014)

2x2x2 Mirror Blocks? I think there's only going to be 2 types of cubies, skinny cubies and fat cubies.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, this is pretty old. I gave up halfway through.


----------

